# ✦ lumi's atelier |



## Luminescence (May 4, 2015)

open 




 closed​​​​​


 u p d a t e s 
*06.20.15* Slowly began remodeling into an art gallery.
*05.04.15* Open for business!​

​
 r u l e s ​​Feel free to chat! Please remember to be nice, though.​Do not alter or claim any of my art as yours.​This is an art gallery, not an art shop, so please treat it as such!​For more art, feel free to check our my art tag on Tumblr or deviantART gallery!​​

 p i c k u p ​


Spoiler: zenukin













Spoiler: Lilliee













Spoiler: kairi-kitten













Spoiler: piimisu













Spoiler: cheezyfries












​​


----------



## Luminescence (May 4, 2015)

​​​ a r t ​​

Spoiler: latest artwork












Spoiler: headshot













Spoiler: food because i'm a masochist
















Spoiler: i'm also a pokenerd










​​

---​


Spoiler: very old shop stuff



[size=+1] a r t [/size]​

​
[size=+1] c h e e b [/size]​
​
✦ Only accepting payment in USD at the moment. 

✦ Base price is $12. This number does not include Paypal fees, and may vary depending on order complexity.

✦ Click on the paw prints for high-res examples of this style!



 

 

 

​






​




[size=+1] f l a t [/size]​
​
✦ Only accepting payment in USD at the moment. 

✦ Base price is $8. This number does not include Paypal fees, and may vary depending on order complexity.

✦ More examples coming soon.




​


​
[size=+1] b u s t [/size]​
​
✦ Only accepting payment in USD at the moment. 

✦ Base price is $10. This number does not include Paypal fees, and may vary depending on order complexity.

✦ More examples coming soon.




​







​




[size=+1] s k e t c h [/size]​
​
✦ Not available at the moment. Will be accepting USD & BTB in the future. 

✦ Base price to be decided.

✦ Click on the paw prints for high-res examples of this style!



 

 

 

​


[/INDENT][/INDENT]


----------



## Luminescence (May 4, 2015)

​​


Spoiler: even older stuff



​ d o  n o t  u s e ​
​I have no idea what to do with this so let's leave the form here for now, but please remember I am *not* taking commissions here.​
​


 o r d e r i n g _!_ ​*Style:* (ex. cheeb, flat, bust, sketch)​*Character's name:* ​*Reference:* ​*Notes:* ​*Payment:* ​*Don't forget to send me your email via PM if you're buying a rlc commission.​


Spoiler



[INDENT][img]http://i.imgur.com/4pY5rJm.gif[/img][size=+1][color=#a8ced9][font=segoe ui] o r d e r i n g [i]![/i] [/font][/color][/size][/FONT][/INDENT]
[FONT=courier new][INDENT][size=1][b]Style:[/b] (ex. cheeb, flat, bust, sketch)[/INDENT]
[INDENT][b]Character's name:[/b] [/INDENT]
[INDENT][b]Reference:[/b] [/INDENT]
[INDENT][b]Notes:[/b] [/INDENT]
[INDENT][b]Payment:[/b] [/INDENT]
[INDENT]*Don't forget to send me your email via PM if you're buying a rlc commission.[/size][/INDENT]





Spoiler




​


​


​​​


----------



## Luminescence (May 4, 2015)

Reserving an extra post. This thread is now a gallery, no longer an art shop, so please contact me privately if you do wish to discuss a commission - preferrbly via mail.
​


----------



## Jint (May 4, 2015)

FIRSTTTTT!!! 8DDDDDD
do I get a prize dottar ` w `​


----------



## Luminescence (May 4, 2015)

@Jint
Depends on if you accept souls as prize. ♥​


----------



## Jint (May 4, 2015)

yeah souls are cool. 8^)))​


----------



## tamagotchi (May 4, 2015)

wooah!!! your art is real pretty!!


----------



## Luminescence (May 4, 2015)

@Jint
Just for you, mama.​


@tamagotchi
Aaa thank you so much!​


----------



## iamnothyper (May 5, 2015)

question! is your bust style the same as what you posted in the "post your progress" thread?


----------



## mugii (May 5, 2015)

ur art is gorgeous <3 c:


----------



## Jint (May 5, 2015)

Luminescence said:


> @Jint
> Just for you, mama.​




sUCKS THIS IN YES TY DOTTAR //KISSSS
cries the souls so cuteee​


----------



## Jint (May 5, 2015)

double post?? homg​


----------



## Luminescence (May 5, 2015)

@iamnothyper
Yes it is! I was trying a few different brush settings in that wip but it's basically the same style.​
@teavii
Thank you very much! www so sweet.​
@Jint
lmao it's okay mama I feel the love in your double post.​


----------



## Luminescence (May 6, 2015)

[size=+2]opening promo[/size]

Hey guys! I've been wondering what to draw to fill those lonely little paw prints that are supposed to be examples, and I figured a small opening promo would be a nice way to start off this thread, so I'll be doing 1-2 flat cheebs like the one below for free. 

If you want in, simply fill in the order form in the first page. 

This will work as a raffle of sorts, so please number your entry for easier sorting! You can also write "flat#0" under style in your form to let me know you're requesting a freebie.




(Click for full size)

Winners will be picked out Friday night. Good luck!​


----------



## oreo (May 6, 2015)

[size=+1] o r d e r i n g _!_ [/size]
*Style:* flat#0
*Character's name:* Betty
*Reference:* mayor u w u
*Notes:* YOUR ART IS SO PRETTY AND DELICATE, ahhhhhhhhhhh
*Payment:* Freebie raffle
​


----------



## Jint (May 6, 2015)

[size=+1] o r d e r i n g _!_ [/size]
*Style:* flat#0
*Character's name:* Zeke
*Reference:* click!
*Notes:* b a c o n
*Payment:* wwwWWW​


----------



## madokaname (May 6, 2015)

[size=+1] o r d e r i n g _!_ [/size]
*Style:* flat#0
*Character's name:* gail
*Reference:* mayor - 



Spoiler










*Notes:* your art is so cute! help me
*Payment:* promotional competition thing ~ ​


----------



## cheezyfries (May 6, 2015)

[size=+1] o r d e r i n g _!_ [/size]
*Style: flat#0*
*Character's name: Marissa* 
*Reference: [x]* 
*Notes:* 
*Payment: freebie raffle!* 
​


----------



## ATotsSpot (May 6, 2015)

[size=+1] o r d e r i n g _!_ [/size]
*Style:* flat#0 (entering raffle)
*Character's name:* Ruby
*Reference:* http://s44.photobucket.com/user/jejump/library/Boho chibi?sort=3&page=1
*Notes:* She's an earthy chick.
*Payment:* 
*Please don't forget to send me your email via PM if you're buying a rlc commission.​


----------



## doggaroo (May 6, 2015)

[size=+1] o r d e r i n g _!_ [/size]
*Style:* flat#0
*Character's name:* doggaroo
*Reference:* In my signature spoiler
*Notes:* she is happy-go-lucky, a caffeine addict (iced coffee), and loves all sorts of sweets, especially baked goods
*Payment:*​


----------



## iamnothyper (May 6, 2015)

I will stick yoih in here when I get home. also, will u be posting the completed version of the OC you were working on


----------



## ReXyx3 (May 6, 2015)

I'd love to enter! Your art is so cute~ 






[size=+1] o r d e r i n g _!_ [/size]
*Style:* flat#0
*Character's name:* Avery-Rex 
*Reference:*



Spoiler: ref



Reference Chart:

View attachment 90730


Far Away:

View attachment 90731

View attachment 90732

Up Close (Long hair haired preferred please!): 

View attachment 90734

View attachment 90736

For more references please click here!



*Notes:* If she is chosen you don't have to do the balloon lol. 
*Payment:* Freebie raffle​
Thank you~ ^-^


----------



## Keitara (May 6, 2015)

[size=+1] o r d e r i n g _!_ [/size]
*Style:*flat#0
*Character's name: *Keitara
*Reference: *


Spoiler: ref










*Notes: *thank you so much for doing this raffle, your art is wonderful c:
*Payment:* freebie raffle
​


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (May 6, 2015)

[size=+1] o r d e r i n g _!_ [/size]
*Style:* flat#0
*Character's name:* Yue Hua
*Reference:*



Spoiler










*Notes:* She is slightly shy, doesn't smile often, somewhat cynical and thanks so much for doing this raffle : )
*Payment:* freebie raffle
​


----------



## iamnothyper (May 6, 2015)

[size=+1] o r d e r i n g _!_ [/size]
*Style:* flat#0
*Character's name:* Yoih
*Reference:* http://fc06.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2014/123/d/5/by_sheepfold_tbt_by_iamnothyper-d7gzj05.png
*Notes:* he's a lame crybby , his shoes are prob some variation of black boots? i never really thought about it lmao.
*Payment:* lotsa love <3​


----------



## Luminescence (May 6, 2015)

@everyone
So many cute characters and mayors aa thanks everyone for posting! I've written all your names down to be ready when rng time comes ♥​
@Jint
Noh.​
@iamnothyper
Oh! Sure, sure. I wasn't going to initially lmao but pssst.
Guess I should go post this on Tumblr too now.​


Spoiler


----------



## iamnothyper (May 6, 2015)

Luminescence said:


> @iamnothyper
> Oh! Sure, sure. I wasn't going to initially lmao but pssst.
> Guess I should go post this on Tumblr too now.​
> 
> ...



its so purty omgawd. *________*
yes, yes go share it with the world


----------



## Jint (May 6, 2015)

wrrRRRYYYY DOTTAR I FED YOU ALL THAT BACON OVER THE YEARS
HOW DARE YOU DECLINE MY TINY, INSIGNIFICANT REQUEST​


----------



## Luminescence (May 6, 2015)

@iamnothyper
I actually got laze in the end so um I'll post it later. /goes hide for now
By the way thank you for the compliments give me more I need all of them.​
@Jint
I ONLY REJECTED YOUR BACON WHAT
ALSO THAT'S A LIE WHERE WERE YOU ALL THESE FOUR YEARS PFFA HAS BEEN DOWN NOP E
I DO NOT ACCEPT THIS MAMA​


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (May 6, 2015)

Eh, why not!






[size=+1] o r d e r i n g _!_ [/size]
*Style:* flat#0
*Character's name:* Katy
*Reference:* 

Spoiler:  









Note, the shoes in the ref are actually the white leather shoes, not the white patent shoes!






Spoiler: Art by Other Artists








By Mturtle





By computertrash




By buuunii




By Donacabana





*Notes:* Feel free to do the shades and her wand.
*Payment:* In Pudding.​


----------



## Alvery (May 7, 2015)

[size=+1] o r d e r i n g _!_ [/size]
*Style:* flat#0
*Character's name:* Yaeha
*Reference:* http://teh-xxxdeathcaaaaaxexxxx.weebly.com/yaeha.html
*Notes:* Feel free to do anyone else on my OC site instead of Yaeha, haha 
*Payment:* my eternal love? xD​


----------



## Luminescence (May 7, 2015)

Still a whole day to post. Keep those forms coming~​


----------



## iamnothyper (May 7, 2015)

Luminescence said:


> @iamnothyper
> I actually got laze in the end so um I'll post it later. /goes hide for now
> By the way thank you for the compliments give me more I need all of them.​



aha, no prob. purty art is purty *~* throws sparkly compliments at your face


----------



## Lilliee (May 8, 2015)

/charges






[size=+1] o r d e r i n g _!_ [/size]
*Style:* flat#0
*Character's name:* Aaron
*Reference:* [x]
*Notes:* ur pEARFECT 
*Payment:* plastic-wrap baCOn 
.​


----------



## Luminescence (May 8, 2015)

@iamnothyper
Oww. I never knew compliments could hurt this much. :c 
lmao my jokes suck I'm laughing at myself​
@Lilliee
AGGRESSIVE DOKIS ABOUND
Aaron's adorable by the way aaah such a pretty design​​


----------



## ssvv227 (May 8, 2015)

[size=+1] o r d e r i n g _!_ [/size]
*Style:* flat#0
*Character's name:* tuna
*Reference:* X X X
*Notes:* you can do a gijinka of her if that's easier xD
*Payment:* my puppy
​


----------



## Fuuu (May 8, 2015)

y E S pls order my gretgrandchild's art pls


----------



## Luminescence (May 8, 2015)

@Fuuu
You are alive again! desu​​


----------



## Luminescence (May 9, 2015)

Logging in real quick to announce the freebie raffle's winners: ReXyx3 and iamnothyper. Something came up at school so I won't be able to start them until later tonight, but I'll be sure to have the two finished tomorrow at the latest! Congratulations, and thanks everyone for participating!​


----------



## iamnothyper (May 9, 2015)

Luminescence said:


> Logging in real quick to announce the freebie raffle's winners: ReXyx3 and iamnothyper. Something came up at school so I won't be able to start them until later tonight, but I'll be sure to have the two finished tomorrow at the latest! Congratulations, and thanks everyone for participating!​



OMG!! this is awesomeee thank you so much!! and yea, take your time~
your art is so good it hurts me too so we're even


----------



## ReXyx3 (May 9, 2015)

Luminescence said:


> Logging in real quick to announce the freebie raffle's winners: ReXyx3 and iamnothyper. Something came up at school so I won't be able to start them until later tonight, but I'll be sure to have the two finished tomorrow at the latest! Congratulations, and thanks everyone for participating!​



Thank you so much!! & No problem, take your time! I can't wait to see it! ^-^


----------



## Luminescence (May 9, 2015)

So I'll casually put this here...


----------



## iamnothyper (May 10, 2015)

Luminescence said:


> So I'll casually put this here...



*squishes her cheeks*
//backs away cause not my char... whoops, couldnt help myself :x


----------



## zenukin (May 10, 2015)

CECI GIMME A SLOT I MEAN RLC //HITS YOUU let me just think longg and hard as who to pick orz
im so late even though i'm your twinn


----------



## zenukin (May 10, 2015)

[size=+1] o r d e r i n g _!_ [/size]
*Style:* bust! tho if you want to change feel free
*Character's name:*  PM
*Reference:*  PM
*Notes:*   PM
*Payment:* RLC (bacons)
*Please don't forget to send me your email via PM if you're buying a rlc commission.​


----------



## ReXyx3 (May 10, 2015)

Luminescence said:


> So I'll casually put this here...



OHMYGOSH SHE'S SO CUTE!~ <3
Ahaha!! I love the pose you chose, it looks amazing!! Thank you so much!!! ^-^


----------



## Luminescence (May 10, 2015)

@iamnothyper
Yours is coming soon too, don't worry! Haha.​
@zeN WITH THE HARD NAME
//kicks because it could have been a gift
also for manhandling the bacon famiry for bribes​
@ReXyx3
You're very welcome ♥ I'm glad you like it!​


----------



## Luminescence (May 10, 2015)

I played around a tiny bit with Yoih's costume design, hopefully that's okay. ;; If I got anything wrong please tell me and I'll fix it asap!


----------



## iamnothyper (May 10, 2015)

Luminescence said:


> I played around a tiny bit with Yoih's costume design, hopefully that's okay. ;; If I got anything wrong please tell me and I'll fix it asap!



ohhhhhh HES SO CUTEEEE XDDD haha no worries, im not like 100% deadset on his design xDDD
thank you!!!!! he's aborbs <3


----------



## Luminescence (May 12, 2015)

@iamnothyper
Aw, yes, me too sometimes. It's hard to decide on permanent designs for characters, especially on something that changes everyday on actual people. In the end I opted for only settling on a certain fashion sense for each of my characters and just kind of collect a bunch of different real life garments that fit those styles, haha.
You're welcome ♥​​


----------



## iamnothyper (May 12, 2015)

;O ohhhh the fashion sense thing seems so fun. i would love a char that dressed the way i wish i can afford ,___, lmao.
and i generally just suck at anything creative so... that's my excuse heh.  <333


----------



## Luminescence (May 14, 2015)

@iamnothyper
The sky is the limit!  (ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:・ﾟ✧
It can be lots of fun, yes, and I feel like as far as character creation goes it's the most accurate. But then commissioning art for them becomes so hard because you don't have a set reference sheet for them like most artists prefer and just ahfbasfkma why is life so cruel. Why. You should totally try it sometime though, even if just to try! After going through lots of fashion you eventually become better at designing some yourself, I think? Food for thought~​


----------



## Lilliee (May 15, 2015)

i finally remember to comm you o mg
/steals the last slot






[size=+1] o r d e r i n g _!_ [/size]
*Style:* Flat 
*Character's name:* PM
*Reference:* PM
*Notes:* PM
*Payment:* Bacons + rlc
*Please don't forget to send me your email via PM if you're buying a rlc commission.​


----------



## Luminescence (May 15, 2015)

@Lilliee
Replied to your PM! Aaa thank you for commissioning me bUT YOU CAN KEEP THE BACON ♥​​


----------



## iamnothyper (May 15, 2015)

ahhh, yea i can see that xD unless u have a fav outfit tho i guess. most ocs ive seen arent as casual tho i guess so that's why the one outfit thing works. lols. but i suck at drawing clothes so... that's a thing xD but one day... ive seen style memes and i love them :x


----------



## Lilliee (May 16, 2015)

ty for accepting! and please take your time!

and lol no one in the family wants my plastic wrapped bacon... ; v ;


----------



## Luminescence (May 16, 2015)

@iamnothyper
Everyone sucks when they first start out at anything. Don't give up!​
@Lilliee
Shhh it's because none of us know how to open the wrap, that's the shameful secret, sorry we've failed you :c
I will gladly accept all your love though grandpa ♥ ♥​



As a side note, I've decided I'mma casually update this thread every once in a while with some wips because wynaut. So here's the current one~


Spoiler










​


----------



## Fuuu (May 16, 2015)

Lilliee said:


> .


I'll take ur bacon ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)



Luminescence said:


> .


uuu that's so pretty ok, furby will love q7q


----------



## Luminescence (May 18, 2015)

This is a resized version, full view was sent to zenukin privately.
//dies in a fire​


Spoiler


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (May 18, 2015)

Luminescence said:


> This is a resized version, full view was sent to zenukin privately.
> //dies in a fire​
> 
> 
> Spoiler



AMG Das byootiful<3


----------



## Lilliee (May 18, 2015)

Luminescence said:


> @Lilliee
> Shhh it's because none of us know how to open the wrap, that's the shameful secret, sorry we've failed you :c
> I will gladly accept all your love though grandpa ♥ ♥​​



... what has your parents been teaching you h omg 
opening the wrap has been a family gift wA H T

i have no more love to give until my next paycheck wwWww



Fuuu said:


> I'll take ur bacon ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


 ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ throws you bacon



Luminescence said:


> This is a resized version, full view was sent to zenukin privately.
> //dies in a fire​
> 
> 
> Spoiler


This is amze om gg​


----------



## Luminescence (May 20, 2015)

Thank you guys so much for the compliments uvu ♥ ♥
& lmao I meant literal love but I'll take granpapa's munnies as well
lOVE HAS nOthING TO DO WITH MONEY 

Finally got some time to sit down and actually finish Lilliee's comm.
​


Spoiler


----------



## Luminescence (May 21, 2015)

Boop boop because the pick ups were picked up privately ehe, and also to ask whether anyone would be interested in little lineless nerds like the ones under the spoiler because I would totally want to do the thing.​


Spoiler


----------



## Luminescence (May 22, 2015)

Another boop? I guess there isn't much interest for that last style aha​


----------



## Lilliee (May 22, 2015)

boop for you ;DD


----------



## Luminescence (May 22, 2015)

Thank you granpapa you're da best ♥​


----------



## Luminescence (May 29, 2015)

Bumping this back to life because I'll be opening again soon-ish, and will be adding a style or two while at it~
Still looking for opinions on the humanoid animal pieces.​


----------



## iamnothyper (May 29, 2015)

*flops around*


----------



## Luminescence (May 29, 2015)

eep //offers a soft pillow and not bacon food ?
lol suppp​


----------



## iamnothyper (May 29, 2015)

hai hai, ima comfort myself with some bl ;D

you'll never guess what hiei's back pattern was made from


----------



## Luminescence (May 29, 2015)

. . . Wait, judging from where this convo is coming from, _do_ I want to know? 
lmao just kidding~ I thought it was sort of a pentagram? Or maybe a hexagram? ​


----------



## iamnothyper (May 29, 2015)

Luminescence said:


> . . . Wait, judging from where this convo is coming from, _do_ I want to know?
> lmao just kidding~ I thought it was sort of a pentagram? Or maybe a hexagram? ​



you are not wrong. not at all.
http://viria.tumblr.com/post/118682988528/shuttleshark-quick-diy-tutorial-for-fast-lace
guess what i tried. HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Luminescence (May 29, 2015)

Oh my god what sort of witchcraft is this which demons were you trying to summon hahaha
I have to say, you made a real good job with that devil spawn summoning circle, though~
//casually makes mental note to try this sometime​


----------



## iamnothyper (May 30, 2015)

i drew a chinko and flipped it a couple times cause i thought it would be funny, but now it's on hiei's outfit

LEL.


----------



## Luminescence (May 30, 2015)

A... chinko? //totally clueless about chinkos @u@​


----------



## Luminescence (Jun 4, 2015)

[size=+2]pwyw promo[/size]

I'm feeling in a bit of a slump today, so I'll be offering two slots for my sketch style for however much you want to pay to try and get a bit more in the mood. Feel free to fill in the order form in the first page if you want your offer to look neat, but I won't really care if you do or don't for this promo. 

Accepting btb, rlc, or nothing at all as offers. Choosing criteria will consist of 50% character, 50% offer. Additionally, if you own a Tumblr account and link it in your post, you'll get bonus points. 




(Click for more examples.)

​


----------



## Luminescence (Jun 5, 2015)

Boop just in case someone's interested? I'm feeling better now but I guess I'll keep this open til Sunday.​


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jun 5, 2015)

I shall make an offer ;D






[size=+1] o r d e r i n g _!_ [/size]
*Style:* Sketch
*Character's name:* Ookami-San
*Reference:* 



Spoiler











*Notes:* He's very serious, dashing, secretive, sometimes possessive
*Payment:* 400-500 TBT+
​


----------



## cheezyfries (Jun 5, 2015)

i'm doing this on my phone so i hope it turns out okay






[size=+1] o r d e r i n g _!_ [/size]
*Style:* sketch
*Character's name:* diana
*Reference:* [x] sorry, i couldn't link the ref sheet
*Notes:* n/a
*Payment:* 200 tbt, eep sorry it's not enough, i calculated everything so this is the max i can offer ah XD
*Don't forget to send me your email via PM if you're buying a rlc commission.​


----------



## Luminescence (Jun 6, 2015)

@Kairi-Kitten
Thanks for being the first to offer! I'mma go ahead and accept this one because Ookami's got such a nice design~ tiny question, though: do you mind if I give him more... muscle? Lmao, I don't usually get the chance to draw males so I want to try something different, but if he's supposed to be lean like in the ref I'll just do that. <3​@cheezyfries
Hehe are you sure you want a sketch of Diana? It'll be basically the same style I drew her in before, so just double-checking~​


----------



## cheezyfries (Jun 6, 2015)

Luminescence said:


> @Kairi-Kitten
> Thanks for being the first to offer! I'mma go ahead and accept this one because Ookami's got such a nice design~ tiny question, though: do you mind if I give him more... muscle? Lmao, I don't usually get the chance to draw males so I want to try something different, but if he's supposed to be lean like in the ref I'll just do that. <3​@cheezyfries
> Hehe are you sure you want a sketch of Diana? It'll be basically the same style I drew her in before, so just double-checking~​



ooh um i'm currently on mobile so i can't give you a ref of my mayor but if you want you can draw diana in maybe a different pose? haha idk, but it'll be a good while until i get my computer


----------



## piichinu (Jun 6, 2015)

is it still open?


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jun 6, 2015)

Luminescence said:


> @Kairi-Kitten
> Thanks for being the first to offer! I'mma go ahead and accept this one because Ookami's got such a nice design~ tiny question, though: do you mind if I give him more... muscle? Lmao, I don't usually get the chance to draw males so I want to try something different, but if he's supposed to be lean like in the ref I'll just do that. <3​@cheezyfries
> Hehe are you sure you want a sketch of Diana? It'll be basically the same style I drew her in before, so just double-checking~​



That is absolutely fine, he is quite masculine in my mind ;D

Sent the TBT<3


----------



## Luminescence (Jun 6, 2015)

cheezyfries said:


> ooh um i'm currently on mobile so i can't give you a ref of my mayor but if you want you can draw diana in maybe a different pose? haha idk, but it'll be a good while until i get my computer


Aww, I understand. I was just asking to make sure you knew what was being offered and all, haha. Having fun out there, I hope?​


piimisu said:


> is it still open?


Yes, there's still one slot open! Will be choosing tomorrow.​



Kairi-Kitten said:


> That is absolutely fine, he is quite masculine in my mind ;D
> 
> Sent the TBT<3


Received! I'll PM him to you as soon as I'm done~​


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jun 6, 2015)

Luminescence said:


> Aww, I understand. I was just asking to make sure you knew what was being offered and all, haha. Having fun out there, I hope?​
> Yes, there's still one slot open! Will be choosing tomorrow.​
> 
> Received! I'll PM him to you as soon as I'm done~​



Sounds good, excited : D


----------



## piichinu (Jun 6, 2015)

[size=+1] o r d e r i n g _!_ [/size]
*Style:* sketch
*Character's name:* anyone except kanaya/karkat/deer
*Reference:* https://sta.sh/24nha8587b2?edit=1 any of them
*Notes:* if you wanna do more than one thats fine as well, but i dunno watever floats ur boat
*Payment:* 500-800 tbt depending on character
*Don't forget to send me your email via PM if you're buying a rlc commission.​


----------



## cheezyfries (Jun 6, 2015)

yeah, i went to see avengers: age of ultron with my friends and it was amazing! um, idk if you rejected my offer but here's my mayor's ref sheet if you're still accepting c:

[x]


----------



## Luminescence (Jun 7, 2015)

Sorry for the wait! My internet's been acting really weird all day and I only recently got my browser to finally load any pages. An entire day gone to waste... @n@
At any rate, I decided to do everyone (well, all three that posted lmao) so keep an eye out for the rest~​


Spoiler: kairi-kitten













Spoiler: piimisu


----------



## Luminescence (Jun 8, 2015)

Aaand the last one:​


Spoiler: cheezyfries


----------



## piichinu (Jun 9, 2015)

ooh thank you i just saw this! love it so much <3 how much do i owe you? ^^


----------



## Luminescence (Jun 9, 2015)

Just send however much you want ♥


----------



## cheezyfries (Jun 9, 2015)

ah thank you she looks incredible! i don't remember how much i owed you, do you remember? would definitely go back and check but i can barely keep my eyes open right now, thank you c:


----------



## Luminescence (Jun 20, 2015)

Slowly turning this thread into an art gallery ♥ You'll notice some stuff from my old art shop that I have no idea what to do with, but I'll eventually get rid of those somehow. Probably.


----------



## Nele (Jun 20, 2015)

[size=+1] o r d e r i n g _!_ [/size]
*Style:* lineart
*Character's name:* Nele +Nio
*Reference:*


Spoiler: ref






Spoiler: rl pic



View attachment 111692





Spoiler: with this



View attachment 111693





Spoiler: Art refs



http://imgur.com/a/Glx7V





Spoiler: dog refs



http://imgur.com/a/goKdo





*Notes:* I have dark blonde hair, blue eyes and a light skin, my dog is black everywhere except on one spot on his chest (like one pic)
*Payment:* 1.5k+? idk how much you're looking for, i didn't found a price  ​


----------



## Luminescence (Jun 20, 2015)

Nele said:


> [size=+1] o r d e r i n g _!_ [/size]
> *Style:* lineart
> *Character's name:* Nele +Nio
> *Reference:*
> ...



Ah, that's because I'm not doing commissions here anymore and instead I'm turning this thread into an art gallery. I guess I didn't make that clear enough? I'll try to do something about that. Sorry for the trouble!


----------



## Nele (Jun 20, 2015)

Luminescence said:


> Ah, that's because I'm not doing commissions here anymore and instead I'm turning this thread into an art gallery. I guess I didn't make that clear enough? I'll try to do something about that. Sorry for the trouble!



Ohh okkay!  
It's fine, i should have looked better i guess  
You're art is beautiful, I'm just gonna watch it than  x


----------



## ssvv227 (Jun 20, 2015)

good luck with your gallery <3 looking forward to seeing more stuff from you!


----------



## abelsister (Jun 20, 2015)

Style: whatever the style is in your 'latest artwork' spoiler is! 
Character's name: sloan
Reference: here
Notes: she's very silly & clumsy. she loves autumn and the rain.
Payment: um so i would do rlc but my paypal got hacked into and someone spent 100 dollars )^: so lmk what your pricing is for btb if you take that.


----------



## Luminescence (Jun 21, 2015)

Nele said:


> Ohh okkay!
> It's fine, i should have looked better i guess
> You're art is beautiful, I'm just gonna watch it than  x



Thank you! I really appreciate all kinds of support and, again, I'm really sorry for the misunderstanding.




ssvv227 said:


> good luck with your gallery <3 looking forward to seeing more stuff from you!



Ahhh thank you, sv! I appreciate the sentiment <3 (and would also appreciate being released, my family seems to be no good with ransom, as per my suspicions)




abelsister said:


> Style: whatever the style is in your 'latest artwork' spoiler is!
> Character's name: sloan
> Reference: here
> Notes: she's very silly & clumsy. she loves autumn and the rain.
> Payment: um so i would do rlc but my paypal got hacked into and someone spent 100 dollars )^: so lmk what your pricing is for btb if you take that.



Hey there! I'm really sorry to hear what happened to your Paypal  I think you contacted me on Tumblr a few days ago, actually? I had no idea this had happened to you. Is there no way to denounce those transactions somehow and recover your money? Losing so much at once, and actually being hacked out of any money at all, must be so awful. Unfortunately, I'm not doing btb commissions anymore, which reflects my (failed) attempts at turning this thread into a gallery. Sorry!


----------



## ssvv227 (Jun 21, 2015)

*releases lumi* your mom has prepared some BACON but refused to hand over Dx


----------



## Luminescence (Jun 22, 2015)

ssvv227 said:


> *releases lumi* your mom has prepared some BACON but refused to hand over Dx



omG THE EGG HAS a shiny butt aND A BACON BLANKET uvu


----------



## Luminescence (Jun 25, 2015)

I've been sketching my own characters for a change... I need so much more practice.


----------



## iamnothyper (Jun 25, 2015)

SQUEALSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## ssvv227 (Jun 25, 2015)

Luminescence said:


> I've been sketching my own characters for a change... I need so much more practice.



puity <3 <3

i need more practice too...and patience =.=lll


----------



## Luminescence (Jun 26, 2015)

www thank you guys ♥ ♥ We can suffer together uvu

I'm doing some cheap coloured sketches over in the Museum Shop so I figured I'd post some of them here as well. They're turning out a more detailed than I was supposed to make them @u@


----------



## Luminescence (Jul 2, 2015)

More coloured sketches from the shop... I started to work on something personal too but haven't had the time to finish yet. Hopefully after I'm done with commissions!



Spoiler


----------



## Luminescence (Aug 21, 2015)

I really need to learn how to keep up with this thread... Here's something more experimental I did some time back. I suddenly got this huge urge of experimenting with other styles so I might offer some freebies to practice one of these days.


----------



## Luminescence (Aug 22, 2015)

Yooo so I got a bit of free time to finally do those freebies. Whomever posts refs first will get one, and then I might pick 1-2 more depending on what I feel like drawing, if there is more than one person interested. Otherwise I'll just be doing the one, aha. These will be experimental sketches, may or may not be coloured.


----------



## EtchaSketch (Aug 22, 2015)

These guys?<3


- - - Post Merge - - -

If not both, then just the girl please<3
Only if you want to!


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 22, 2015)

what about her?


Spoiler










thanks!!


Spoiler: if you decide to do color


----------



## FruitsChinpoG (Aug 22, 2015)

Everything is so bootyful * ^ *


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 22, 2015)

Ahh omg, could you maybe please do my OC?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Under Alex! Thanks so much for considering
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?309292-Buying-Art!-(OC-Villigers-Mayor)


----------



## Luminescence (Aug 22, 2015)

Slammint said:


> Under Alex! Thanks so much for considering
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?309292-Buying-Art!-(OC-Villigers-Mayor)



Ahh I felt like drawing girls this time so I ended up not doing yours, sorry! But thanks for the interest. ♥


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 22, 2015)

Ok, if you ever do please let me know :3


----------



## FruitsChinpoG (Aug 22, 2015)

Oh, I guess asking you to draw my mayor is a no-no for now x3 



Spoiler







He's a crossdressing pretty boy lel

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Anyways! I love your drawings, they're so nice~ //sparklyeyes


----------



## Luminescence (Aug 23, 2015)

FruitsChinpoG said:


> Everything is so bootyful * ^ *





FruitsChinpoG said:


> Oh, I guess asking you to draw my mayor is a no-no for now x3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whoa I totally missed that first post before. Thank you so much! I think your mayor's super cute, and I love that be crossdresses! That freebie offer was really just for when I posted it and supposed to be really quick, though. Sorry. :(

If I ever offer some other freebies you and Slammint are more than welcome to post again though. <3


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 23, 2015)

Ahh thanks then .
Ok :3
I love your art xD


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 23, 2015)

oh my gosh its so nice!!! Thank you so much for doing my OC!! I am forever in your debt ;3;


----------



## TinyCentaur (Aug 23, 2015)

Your art style is lovely! I especially adore how soft and gentle your colours are. Perfect eye candy, hehe.


----------



## FruitsChinpoG (Aug 23, 2015)

Haha, it's no worries~ I'm grateful anyways, I got to see everyone's characters drawn so cutely and nicely 8DDD


----------



## Luminescence (Aug 24, 2015)

Slammint said:


> Ahh thanks then .
> Ok :3
> I love your art xD





TinyCentaur said:


> Your art style is lovely! I especially adore how soft and gentle your colours are. Perfect eye candy, hehe.





FruitsChinpoG said:


> Haha, it's no worries~ I'm grateful anyways, I got to see everyone's characters drawn so cutely and nicely 8DDD



Ahhh thank you guys so much for the nice words! ;v; <33 I hope I do get to draw your characters soon-ish~




Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> oh my gosh its so nice!!! Thank you so much for doing my OC!! I am forever in your debt ;3;



No problem! Your OC was a cutie so I enjoyed sketching her as well. But then everyone has such cute OCs too sob...


----------



## Luminescence (Aug 31, 2015)

This one's for someone on Flight Rising! The sketch doubled as gijinka design, and was lots of fun to do. If any of you guys play FR too, a bunch of really good artists from ice flight are offering art for fodder dragons! I'm also doing busts like this in the joint art shop. Check them out!


----------



## Luminescence (Sep 1, 2015)

And another dragon gijinka I finished last night while I should have been sleeping. I tried something different with colours; not so pastel and soft this time, but I quite like it. Also figured I'd post the other part of the tiny signature banner things I did for ice, this being an art gallery and all. Seeing people use them in their signatures makes me really happy. <3





​


----------



## derezzed (Sep 1, 2015)

Really like your latest piece! The coloring and shading look so nice and smooth, and I love how you drew the eyes in particular. The stars make it interesting and don't look out of place at all imo :-]

Your art is honestly always pleasing to look at though; I've been lurking through your thread for a while but never commented until now, haha. Can't wait for more updates c:
(The signature pieces look great too!)


----------



## Luminescence (Sep 1, 2015)

derezzed said:


> Really like your latest piece! The coloring and shading look so nice and smooth, and I love how you drew the eyes in particular. The stars make it interesting and don't look out of place at all imo :-]
> 
> Your art is honestly always pleasing to look at though; I've been lurking through your thread for a while but never commented until now, haha. Can't wait for more updates c:
> (The signature pieces look great too!)



Hehe, I did notice those ocassional likes sometimes~ Thanks for your (even if often silent) support! ;o; I'm really glad you find my art pleasing to the eye, and thank you so much for taking the time to leave such a sweet comment. ♥

I love your signature's pixels ahhh.


----------



## Luminescence (Sep 3, 2015)

Ha ha ha I challenged myself to try anime style and ended up doing a ref sheet for one of my characters. Still very rough and sketchy, though. Idk I might finish it one day but probably not.


----------



## Hatori (Sep 3, 2015)

Ooh, very awesome stuff, Luminescence! Love your art and style!


----------



## Luminescence (Sep 3, 2015)

Hatori said:


> Ooh, very awesome stuff, Luminescence! Love your art and style!



Ahh thank you!! And feel free to shorten that to just Lumi, lol.


----------



## boujee (Sep 3, 2015)

/kisses this thread


----------



## cheezyfries (Sep 3, 2015)

i love the new anime style, it looks really cute! i wish i had enough time to get 100 levels cry


----------



## Luminescence (Sep 3, 2015)

Latest gijinka design! This one was so, so much fun. Loved working with super bright eyeburning colours (but I apologise if this hurts anyone's sensitivity.









Gamzee said:


> /kisses this thread



pls no slober but I'll accept the affection from that kiss, thank you <33



cheezyfries said:


> i love the new anime style, it looks really cute! i wish i had enough time to get 100 levels cry



Thanks! maybe some other time would be more convenient? I appreciate the sentiment either way <3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 4, 2015)

What a pretty gijinka you drew<3 and I really actually love bright poppin' colors xD That whole color palette is somehow very pleasing to my eyes : O


----------



## boujee (Sep 4, 2015)

My kisses are soft and bliss 
Keep up great work


----------



## Katelyn (Sep 4, 2015)

Luminescence said:


> This one's for someone on Flight Rising! The sketch doubled as gijinka design, and was lots of fun to do. If any of you guys play FR too, a bunch of really good artists from ice flight are offering art for fodder dragons! I'm also doing busts like this in the joint art shop. Check them out!



I absolutely love this drawing! Also, may I ask, what exactly is a fodder dragon?


----------



## Luminescence (Sep 5, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> What a pretty gijinka you drew<3 and I really actually love bright poppin' colors xD That whole color palette is somehow very pleasing to my eyes : O



Ahh thanks! I've been more fond of pastels and pretty, soft colours lately, but playing with brighter colours is really fun too! I was pleasantly surprised because I didn't know the art program I'm using now could pull it off~



Gamzee said:


> My kisses are soft and bliss
> Keep up great work



Oh, my.




;)

And I'll try! Thank you! ; v;



katiegurl1223 said:


> I absolutely love this drawing! Also, may I ask, what exactly is a fodder dragon?



Thank you! If you're not familiar with the site, they're just dragons on this petsite (Flight Rising) which are meant to be "exalted." According to the site's lore, exalting means the dragons will go to their deity's army to fight for their cause, but as far as mechanics go, you're getting rid of the dragon in exchange for some money, haha. The site has this other feature that adds up the number of dragons exalted and their levels, and uses an undisclosed formula to calculate rankings for each flight (think of them as member groups) every week. My flight is trying to rank first this week, so we need as many fodder dragons as possible!


----------



## boujee (Sep 5, 2015)

( ๑⃙⃘ᵒ ૩ᵕ๑⃙⃘ )


----------



## Luminescence (Sep 6, 2015)

Last one's of a Dragon Age character. I realise there is some anatomical inconsistency but I'm so tired.


----------

